# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فرق خوب خوندن با زياد خوندن تو چيه ؟

## ميلاد دلشاد

سلام بچه ها يه چيزي ذهن من مدتي هست مشغول كرده و اينكه فرق خوب خوندن با زياد خوندن تو چيه ؟ چون من بدبخت از ساعت شيش بعد از ظهر ميخونم تا يك شب و اونوقت وقتي از بچه هايي كه درسشون خوبه ميپرسم روزي چند ساعت ميخونين ميگن : حدودا دو ساعت .  يعني من اينقدر خنگم كه تو شيش ساعت درسا تو ذهنم ميره؟ يا اونا انقدر ذهنشون قويه؟ آخه من همش تو امتحانا درجا ميزنم و اونا همه نمراتشون بالاست.  يعني واقا راست ميگن يا خالي ميبندن؟ وقتي هم ازشون ميپرسم ميگن : خوب تو خوب نميخوني
اينجا كسي هست كه مثل اونا باشه ؟ اگه هست بگه چجوري ميتونه؟ شايد مشكل ازمن نباشه

----------


## design46

> سلام بچه ها يه چيزي ذهن من مدتي هست مشغول كرده و اينكه فرق خوب خوندن با زياد خوندن تو چيه ؟ چون من بدبخت از ساعت شيش بعد از ظهر ميخونم تا يك شب و اونوقت وقتي از بچه هايي كه درسشون خوبه ميپرسم روزي چند ساعت ميخونين ميگن : حدودا دو ساعت .  يعني من اينقدر خنگم كه تو شيش ساعت درسا تو ذهنم ميره؟ يا اونا انقدر ذهنشون قويه؟ آخه من همش تو امتحانا درجا ميزنم و اونا همه نمراتشون بالاست.  يعني واقا راست ميگن يا خالي ميبندن؟ وقتي هم ازشون ميپرسم ميگن : خوب تو خوب نميخوني
> اينجا كسي هست كه مثل اونا باشه ؟ اگه هست بگه چجوري ميتونه؟ شايد مشكل ازمن نباشه


خوب خوندن اینه که شما هر چی میخونی کامل درک کنی و بفهمی که چی داری میخونی
یعنی روش خوندنت درست باشه    حتی اگ زمان خوندنت کم باشه
البته همه اونایی هم که زیاد میخونن این نیست که درسشون  خوب نباشه
نباید کمیت رو فدای کیفیت کرد

----------


## Mr.Dr

ببین وقتی که داری درس میخونی هدفت ساعت مطالعه نباشه! بلکه هدف درک مطالب!

----------


## soghrat

خب درسته که کیفیت مهمتر ازکمیت هستش ولی روزی دوساعت رو واقعا الکی میگن باروزی دوساعت اصلانمیشه نتیجه مطلوب روگرفت 
این هم بهت بگم دوست بزرگوارم که تو روابط دوستانه مخصوصا زمان کنکور وامتحانات حسادت بین دوستان هست که نمیزاره درست راهنماییت کنن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خوب خوندن اینه که شما هر چی میخونی کامل درک کنی و بفهمی که چی داری میخونی
> یعنی روش خوندنت درست باشه    حتی اگ زمان خوندنت کم باشه
> البته همه اونایی هم که زیاد میخونن این نیست که درسشون  خوب نباشه
> نباید کمیت رو فدای کیفیت کرد


نباید کیفیت رو فدای کمیت کرد دوستم

----------


## na30

ما مشاورمون می گه خوب خوندن مهم نیس زیاد خوندن مهمه....نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## soghrat

> ما مشاورمون می گه خوب خوندن مهم نیس زیاد خوندن مهمه....نظر شما چیه؟


توریاضی بله باید زیادبخونی زیاااااااااد

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

یکی تو یه درس ضعیفه باید 10 ساعت بخونه تا یاد بگیره 

یکی هم تو همون درس قویه با روزی دو ساعت خوندن می تونه کامل یاد بگیره...

کیفیت خوندن از زیاد خوندن مهم تره ولی اگه هم کیفیت و هم زیاد خوندن حالا با یه خورده کم و زیاد

کنار هم باشه که غوغا میشه

----------


## Afsane-IN

راستش منم مثه دوستاتم
و همیشه هم از بچگی دوستام بم میگفتن دروغ میگی درس نمیخونی اما هیچوقت دروغ نمیگفتم
البته تعداد افرادی ک دروغ میگن کم نیستا
من نمیدونم دوستای تو تو کدوم دسته ان
واقعا اینطورین یا دروغ میگن
اما تجربه بم ثابت کرده اونایی ک دروغ میگن زیادن
شما هم نگران نباش
فرد با فرد تفاوت داره
این نشانه ی ضعف نیست
فقط باید رو خودت کار کنی تند خوانی رو یاد بگیری
زیاد نگران نباش

----------


## Al I

سلام ،
زمانیکه راهنمایی بودم لغات درس عربی رو تو امتحانی که معلممون میگرفت یادم میرفت ! چون لغات رو فارسی به عربی میداد .
علتش این بود که رو مبحث تسلط نداشتم . یه درس حفظیه عربی قبول ، ولی این مثال رو زدم بفهمی تا چه حدی باید تو یه درس مفهومی یا حفظی مسلط باشی که از پس هر سوالی که بهت دادن بر بیای . زمان مطالعه رو ملاک نگیر . چون همه ذهنشون و کارایی ذهنشون مثل هم نیست . ممکنه یه نفر یه مطلب رو تو نیم ساعت خوب یاد بگیره و یه نفر تو یه ساعت .. 
ولی من احتمال میدم مشکل از خودت باشه ، اتلاف وقت تو مطالعه + توجه نکردن به عمق مطلب باعث میشه شما بازده کمتری داشته باشین
قبل از شروع مطالعه نیت کنین که چقدر مطلب رو تو چند ساعت خواهید خواند و در آخر بعنوان یه پیشنهاد ، به کیفیت مطالعتون نمره بدین ...
اینم فرمول شما باشه :  

بعنوان یه پیشنهاد دیگه ، هر هفته صورت کسر رو بیشتر کنین و مخرج کسر رو کمترش کنین 
موفق باشین

----------


## neonato

ویژگی های خوب خوندن:
با انگیزه و علاقه خوندن
تمرکز داشتن
و اینکه یه مطلب رو کامل درک کنی و مسلط بشی بعد بری سراغ مطالب بعدی نه اینکه همه ی مطالب رو در حد متوسط بلد باشی

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> ویژگی های خوب خوندن:
> با انگیزه و علاقه خوندن
> تمرکز داشتن
> و اینکه یه مطلب رو کامل درک کنی و مسلط بشی بعد بری سراغ مطالب بعدی نه اینکه همه ی مطالب رو در حد متوسط بلد باشی


با تیکه اخر جملت موافقم و من اینجوری درس می خونم ... چیزی که ازمون های قلمچی و گاج و... بی ارزش میکنه ! طرف که همه درس ها رو 100 نمیزنه که ! ی هفته درس می خونه ازمون میده دیگه هر چی شد دوباره هفته بعد واسه ازمون بعدی و... اینه که ارزش نداره

----------


## Erfan-star

> سلام بچه ها يه چيزي ذهن من مدتي هست مشغول كرده و اينكه فرق خوب خوندن با زياد خوندن تو چيه ؟ چون من بدبخت از ساعت شيش بعد از ظهر ميخونم تا يك شب و اونوقت وقتي از بچه هايي كه درسشون خوبه ميپرسم روزي چند ساعت ميخونين ميگن : حدودا دو ساعت .  يعني من اينقدر خنگم كه تو شيش ساعت درسا تو ذهنم ميره؟ يا اونا انقدر ذهنشون قويه؟ آخه من همش تو امتحانا درجا ميزنم و اونا همه نمراتشون بالاست.  يعني واقا راست ميگن يا خالي ميبندن؟ وقتي هم ازشون ميپرسم ميگن : خوب تو خوب نميخوني
> اينجا كسي هست كه مثل اونا باشه ؟ اگه هست بگه چجوري ميتونه؟ شايد مشكل ازمن نباشه


به حرفای بقیه توجه نکن ، مگه میشه با دوساعت تو کنکور نتیجه گرفت؟ اصلا منطقیه؟
تو سال کنکور ازین حرف زیاد میزنن. یکی از بچه ها به من گفت کل شیمی دو رو تو یه هفته تموم کردم! منم کلی تعجب کردم  و گفتم من الآن وسط شیمی دو ام ، ازش پرسید عنصری که عدد اتمیش مثلا پنجاه و دو هستش کجای جدول تناوبیه؟ رفته افق هنوزم برنگشته.
خب وقتی سوالی به این سادگی رو بلد نیست چجوری من باور کنم کل شیمی دو رو خونده؟؟؟؟
اگه منظورش روخوانی هستش که میشه با دوساعت خوند ولی اگه بخوای بخونی و یادبگیری من میگم تا کنکور یک سوم دروس رو هم نمیتونه بخونه!
---------------------------------
تو سال کنکور اصلا به بقیه توجه نکن چون روحیت رو الکی خراب میکنن ، شما درسات رو خوب بخون و راه خودت رو برو:yahoo (1):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام بچه ها يه چيزي ذهن من مدتي هست مشغول كرده و اينكه فرق خوب خوندن با زياد خوندن تو چيه ؟ چون من بدبخت از ساعت شيش بعد از ظهر ميخونم تا يك شب و اونوقت وقتي از بچه هايي كه درسشون خوبه ميپرسم روزي چند ساعت ميخونين ميگن : حدودا دو ساعت .  يعني من اينقدر خنگم كه تو شيش ساعت درسا تو ذهنم ميره؟ يا اونا انقدر ذهنشون قويه؟ آخه من همش تو امتحانا درجا ميزنم و اونا همه نمراتشون بالاست.  يعني واقا راست ميگن يا خالي ميبندن؟ وقتي هم ازشون ميپرسم ميگن : خوب تو خوب نميخوني
> اينجا كسي هست كه مثل اونا باشه ؟ اگه هست بگه چجوري ميتونه؟ شايد مشكل ازمن نباشه


سلام.طرف هست پروژه ازمونو که مال 2 هفتس میاد میشینه میخونه 3 بارم تست درسارو میزنه خوب مسلما  همچین کسی خوندنش ایراد داره!! ینی کیفیت نداره خوندنش.
خوب خوندن با زیاد خوردن فرقش تو کیفیته خوندنه...کیفیت خوندن ینی اینکه شما فقط رو اون چیزی که داری میخونی باشی نه جای دیگه.مثلا من وقتی میرم تو عمق مطلب شاید بشه ی صفحه رو تو 5الی 15 دیقه بخونم بستگی به نکات و مهم بودنش.حالا تو این تایم باید حال خوندنت با حالت معمولیت فرق کنه ینی از ی دنیایی اومده ب ی دنیای دیگه
بعدشم به قدر کافی تست کار کن و نمونه سوال...مثلا من از بس تست تالیفی واسه زیست کار میکنم که بیشتره تست سراسریا واسم اب خوردنن

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ميلاد دلشاد


سلام بچه ها يه چيزي ذهن من مدتي هست مشغول كرده و اينكه فرق خوب خوندن با زياد خوندن تو چيه ؟ چون من بدبخت از ساعت شيش بعد از ظهر ميخونم تا يك شب و اونوقت وقتي از بچه هايي كه درسشون خوبه ميپرسم روزي چند ساعت ميخونين ميگن : حدودا دو ساعت .  يعني من اينقدر خنگم كه تو شيش ساعت درسا تو ذهنم ميره؟ يا اونا انقدر ذهنشون قويه؟ آخه من همش تو امتحانا درجا ميزنم و اونا همه نمراتشون بالاست.  يعني واقا راست ميگن يا خالي ميبندن؟ وقتي هم ازشون ميپرسم ميگن : خوب تو خوب نميخوني
اينجا كسي هست كه مثل اونا باشه ؟ اگه هست بگه چجوري ميتونه؟ شايد مشكل ازمن نباشه 


اولا که فرقشون مشخصه ... نیاز به گفتن نیست...

اما نمیشه گفت کم بخون و مفید .... یعنی من مخالفم ... تا اونجایی که میتونید بخونید و مفید باشه ... یعنی تا جایی که احساس میکنید درس خوندنتون مفیده بخونید ... نگید من امروز 4 ساعت مفید خوندم بسته ... نخیر ....از ززمان درست استفاده کنید...

من خودم موقع کنکور روز ها 4-5 ساعت میخوندم .... ولی از ساعت 12 شب به بعد بازده ام خیلی بیشتر میشد. اون2-3 ساعت رو هم از دست نمیدادم و هرشب اون موقع ها هم درس میخوندم...


بعضیا هستند که مریض اند میخوان شما رو اذیت کنند و بگن که خودشون خیلی مخ ان و از این حرفا .... اما حرفشون واقعیت داره خوب خوندن خیلی مهمه و تاثیر گذار ..
چون من خودم یه دوست داشتم که حتی از من هم بیشتر میخوند و 1/5 من هم نتیجه نمیگرفت ... من همیشه تعجب میکردم که این چرا اینجوریه....


به هر حال حرف من اینه مفید بخونید و زیـــــــــــــــــــاد

موفق باشید*:yahoo (3):

----------


## mbt.danial

> سلام بچه ها يه چيزي ذهن من مدتي هست مشغول كرده و اينكه فرق خوب خوندن با زياد خوندن تو چيه ؟ چون من بدبخت از ساعت شيش بعد از ظهر ميخونم تا يك شب و اونوقت وقتي از بچه هايي كه درسشون خوبه ميپرسم روزي چند ساعت ميخونين ميگن : حدودا دو ساعت .  يعني من اينقدر خنگم كه تو شيش ساعت درسا تو ذهنم ميره؟ يا اونا انقدر ذهنشون قويه؟ آخه من همش تو امتحانا درجا ميزنم و اونا همه نمراتشون بالاست.  يعني واقا راست ميگن يا خالي ميبندن؟ وقتي هم ازشون ميپرسم ميگن : خوب تو خوب نميخوني
> اينجا كسي هست كه مثل اونا باشه ؟ اگه هست بگه چجوري ميتونه؟ شايد مشكل ازمن نباشه



اولا خودتو مقایسه نکن
دوما شاید دروغ بگن..هیکی با روزی دو ساعت به جایی نمیرسه...
سوما...شاید از پایه خوندن...
چهرما...تو واسه زندگیت بجنگ ...چکار به بقیه داری

----------

